# And.... we're leaving. Residency cards?



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

We are leaving Greece and returning to the UK temporarily and then moving to Australia due to a great opportunity.
Sad but exciting.

My question is what do we need to do with our residence cards? Hand them into the police station?

Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

nhs84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are leaving Greece and returning to the UK temporarily and then moving to Australia due to a great opportunity.
> Sad but exciting.
> ...


Any chance in getting Greek citizenship or permanent residency before leaving? Would be a good insurance policy post Brexit if you want to return and live in an EU country after your time in Australia.


----------

